# NATO Straps - Standard or Single Pass ?



## StrapsCo

What type of NATO straps do y'all prefer? I personally prefer single-pass style as the watch sits lower on the wrist and the buckle can be positioned anywhere. For single-pass I center the buckle right under the wrist instead of off to the side which is the norm for most standard NATO's.

What kind of NATO do you prefer, standard (with a flap underneath) or single-pass?


----------



## sopapillas

Single pass all the way. Crown & Buckle Chevron to be specific.


----------



## maliboo74

I prefer standard nato straps. I don’t like having the watch head fall off the strap of a single pass.


----------



## GrouchoM

I buy either type but convert them all to single pass. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

I have both, but I prefer single pass most of the time.


----------



## NC_Hager626

I prefer the single pass as it provides a cleaner overall look.


----------



## DC Lavman

I'm a standard guy. For some reason, I can never get the single pass ones to both fit comfortably with the keepers not crowding the case and have the requisite amount of tail to fold back cleanly. I keep thinking I must be doing something wrong...


----------



## Omar009

Standard (double pass).


----------



## Melissakis

If you're gonna do it, do it all the way. Standard.


----------



## bobski

Single pass for me. Ideally, I'd like to find adjustable RAF straps, ie with fabric keeper. I have no need for (multiple) metal keepers.


----------



## Bonzodog

Single pass for me.


----------



## slcbbrown

Buy both and convert some. Sometimes the extra hardware looks good on specific watches, but being able to position the buckle where I want is a bigger deal.


----------



## Pizzadontdie

Single pass always


----------



## Timez

Pics would of been helpful so we could work out what each option looks like side by side.


----------



## Pizzadontdie

We​


Timez said:


> Pics would of been helpful so we could work out what each option looks like side by side.


----------



## Nokie

I can live with either, but I prefer the single pass version between the two.....


----------



## DaveandStu

G'day mate 
Do you mean Zulu versus Nato bands..not having a go.
Genuine question. 
All the best
Dave




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## schaumi

StrapsCo said:


> I personally prefer single-pass style as the watch sits lower on the wrist and the buckle can be positioned anywhere. For single-pass I center the buckle right under the wrist instead of off to the side


This is how I feel as well. Most of mine have been converted to single pass.


----------



## Dirty Red

I had one standard NATO that lasted about 5 minutes and got circumcised. My favorite is the Crown & Buckle HD 3 ring single pass. It is 1.6mm thick and your heavy watch will not slide of this one.


----------



## Ticktocker

I prefer single Nato straps. If I end up with one that puts the buckle on the side, I cut the strap to make it a single pass. I even cut the length of the strap sometimes.


----------



## FBucks

Single pass, that way I can adjust the buckle to be on the bottom of the wrist.


----------



## simplify

I'm in the single pass camp to reduce the total height on the wrist.


----------



## beau007

Single pass for me. The standard causes the watch to sit too high, and I don't like the extra hardware on the standard.


----------



## Deity42

Standard for me. The extra piece that captures the watch head on the strap is an essential piece of the design, IMO, height be damned.

The only single passes I have are all perlons, where the material conforms to the watch to a degree to prevent it from slipping off when I take it on or off.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Deity42 said:


> Standard for me. The extra piece that captures the watch head on the strap is an essential piece of the design, IMO, height be damned.
> 
> The only single passes I have are all perlons, where the material conforms to the watch to a degree to prevent it from slipping off when I take it on or off.


Same here, though for thick watches, I'll usually put them on alternative styles like MN-type, Nick Mankey Hook, or NASA-style velcro. BTW, my understanding is that NATO/G10s are, by definition/military specification, 2 piece straps, whereas single-pass straps are RAF or Zulu straps.


----------



## Guster16

Single pass for me. They're just more comfortable for my skinny wrists

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliej

Single pass, definitelly. Standart nato puts watches too high in the wrist and I think there is no really security need for double strap under the watch.


----------



## Squashracquets

StrapsCo said:


> What type of NATO straps do y'all prefer? I personally prefer single-pass style as the watch sits lower on the wrist and the buckle can be positioned anywhere. For single-pass I center the buckle right under the wrist instead of off to the side which is the norm for most standard NATO's.
> 
> What kind of NATO do you prefer, standard (with a flap underneath) or single-pass?


Few realize that you can wear a NATO strap in single strap mode without cutting it. I saw this ridiculously easy trick somewhere on the web but can't find it now. Anyway, just take the section that normally forms the double layer under the watch and fold it back toward the buckle. Then pass the free end of the strap through both the buckle and the fixed keeper of the section that you just bent back. Now the doubled fabric winds up under your wrist instead of under the watch head, possibly increasing comfort but otherwise (for me at least) being unnoticeable. You then have no hardware showing on the side of your wrist and can also adjust the watch head to the center of your wrist. I see people complaining (or maybe just worrying because they never tried it) that the watch head will slide to an awkward position on a single pass strap. I have never found that to be an issue. Well...maybe if you wear the strap especially loose, but if you snug it up the head is not going anywhere. I see another comment here worrying that the watch will fall off a single pass strap when putting it on the wrist. Conceivable, maybe, but I have never done or heard of it. Anyway, we should be putting on our watches close over a table or bed to avoid all kinds of butterfingers accidents.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Squashracquets said:


> Few realize that you can wear a NATO strap in single strap mode without cutting it. I saw this ridiculously easy trick somewhere on the web but can't find it now. Anyway, just take the section that normally forms the double layer under the watch and fold it back toward the buckle. Then pass the free end of the strap through both the buckle and the fixed keeper of the section that you just bent back. Now the doubled fabric winds up under your wrist instead of under the watch head, possibly increasing comfort but otherwise (for me at least) being unnoticeable. You then have no hardware showing on the side of your wrist and can also adjust the watch head to the center of your wrist. I see people complaining (or maybe just worrying because they never tried it) that the watch head will slide to an awkward position on a single pass strap. I have never found that to be an issue. Well...maybe if you wear the strap especially loose, but if you snug it up the head is not going anywhere. I see another comment here worrying that the watch will fall off a single pass strap when putting it on the wrist. Conceivable, maybe, but I have never done or heard of it. Anyway, we should be putting on our watches close over a table or bed to avoid all kinds of butterfingers accidents.


Yes, a.k.a. the "inside the loop" or "through the loop" style where you put your wrist between the 2 layers of the G10/NATO. A couple videos illustrating the method (1st w/British accent, 2nd w/French accent):


----------



## FJR1971

I have been wearing my natos in this “inside the loop” way recently.


----------



## pbwilson1970

Thinner material is fine for the standard design but some watches can ride a bit high with thicker material.

I have a few thin single-pass straps that don't keep the watch head (Seiko SNZG13) in place. Maybe thicker spring bars would help.


----------



## Aladave

For several years, I was a fan of standard NATOs. But, I got tired of my watch snagging on my jacket. Single pass for me these days.


----------



## vmgotit

I know how to wear a Zulu to just have a single layer of material underneath the Watch. I don’t like all the extra material around my wrist that is not necessary. Single pass all the way, or I make the Zulu single pass. Vance.


----------



## StufflerMike

Using both, no preference.


----------

